

New iPhone Images Leaked - mh77
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/06/06/breaking-exclusive-leaked-pics-of-the-iphone-2-thinner-design-check-different-colors-check-video-chatting-check-and-check/

======
a-priori
I worked at RIM this past Fall. One day someone sent around this link:
[http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/03/is-this-the-
blackberry-9x...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/03/is-this-the-
blackberry-9xxx/)

I looked at the prototype Blackberry Bold I had on my desk and laughed. I'm
sure people at Apple are doing the same thing right now.

------
pibefision
A 3G iPhone running iChat would be revolutionary.

No one has a great videoconference application (i mean, Nokia, Samsung and any
Windows Mobile phone has terrible ugly experience developing videochat
applications, and the main driver of 3G IS videoconference)

------
rms
Looks a lot like the existing iPod Touch.

I'd love to get one but my plan on Sprint is just too good to give up... lots
of minutes + unlimited text messaging + EVDO for $30/month.

Also this phone looks pretty good... Windows Mobile but a VGA touch screen.

~~~
rms
[http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/03/htc-touch-diamond-
shots-a...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/03/htc-touch-diamond-shots-and-
specs-this-weeks-big-announcement/)

------
chrisbroadfoot
Obviously fake, why post this?

~~~
swombat
[http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/07/loads-of-fake-apple-
shots...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/07/loads-of-fake-apple-shots-hit-
the-web-3g-iphone-pre-wwdc-editio/)

